# So who's watching Britney: For the Record?



## Janice (Dec 1, 2008)

So crazy for a generation to watch this person go through their life right in front of our eyes. 

She seems pretty genuine. I hope she's got it together this time.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 1, 2008)

I can't believe I actually watched that.
She does seem like a sweetheart but that was kind of what part of her popularity was based on: just an average sweet girl from Louisiana who made it big.
But I definitely wouldn't be surprised if some of the parts were staged to make her seem more likeable.
*shrugs*


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 1, 2008)

I was going to...But forgot...sure it will be back on 8764689498 times .. so hopefully I will catch the past episode.


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 1, 2008)

I watched it. I didn't really feel that she was 100% focused on music and performing, no matter how many times she talked about it being "her life". Parts were sad. I think she should focus on her kids now and then her career if she still wants it. I must say, between this show and her GMA promo, she looks exactly the same as she did during her heyday.....That's insane.....and creepy as hell.


----------



## statusmode (Dec 1, 2008)

I'll be watching it tomorrow.. I love her!


----------



## yodagirl (Dec 1, 2008)

Once again, I seem to live under the biggest rock in the world lol...I haven't even heard of this show.

That being said, I have no interest in Ms. Spears and probably won't be watching


----------



## stacylynne (Dec 1, 2008)

I didn't watch it. All I can say is I feel so bad for her. She was performing since she was a child & missed out on her childhood.

Yes she has tons of money but @ what expense?


----------



## Mac_Lust (Dec 1, 2008)

Im watching it right now .... I luv Britt even through the drama.. i grew up listening to her so ive always been a fan .. people need to realize she is a person with feelings too. Plus we ALL make mistakes....


                           ~*Mac Love*~**~*Mac Lust*~


----------



## User67 (Dec 1, 2008)

I watched it & thought it was pretty interesting. People make mistakes & go through tough times. We just don't have the whole world watching us & making a big deal out of everything we do like she does. I really hope she makes a really big comeback & keeps her life going down the right path now.


----------



## florabundance (Dec 1, 2008)

I haven't seen it yet, it airs tonight here in the UK, but for some reason I can't help but find her story interesting. IDK why...but anyways, a writer at Jezebel blogged about her and this documentary, and this part of the article really stuck out to me. She's saying in relation to Britney and the "comeback":

"Einstein once said that the definition of insanity is doing the same things over and over and expecting different results."

And it's so appropriate. There's something so empty about her newest image. As if even she doesn't buy that she's "ok".


----------



## Kinderwhore (Dec 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_But I definitely wouldn't be surprised if some of the parts were staged to make her seem more likeable.
*shrugs*_

 
Oh, there is nothing in this documentary they don't want us to see. It's calculated and orchestrated from beginning to end.


----------



## blindpassion (Dec 1, 2008)

I saw it. I thought it was great. Shes been through so much, such a crazy life. Its understandable how she would have serious hard times along the way. She seems to be in a better place now and thats great.


----------



## jinxii (Dec 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_
"Einstein once said that the definition of insanity is doing the same things over and over and expecting different results."

And it's so appropriate. There's something so empty about her newest image. As if even she doesn't buy that she's "ok"._

 
Well, she was diagnosed with bipolar disorder wasn't she?


----------



## blindpassion (Dec 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jinxii* 

 
_Well, she was diagnosed with bipolar disorder wasn't she?_

 

I don't believe so, not officially. The tabloids and press falsely reported that but it was never confirmed.


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 1, 2008)

I remember back in 2001/2002. My exhusband and I were still married and we would have cookouts at our house in Georgia, all of our friends over at our house. Inevitably, we would have long (possibly drunken) discussions about Britney, with the guys arguing that she's just ridiculously hot and this amazing princess.
I told them back then...she's never been raised...she's never had the normal developmental stages that a child NEEDS in order to be raised into adulthood and know how to cope with things like loss, anger, grief, and life impacting decisions. 
All of those times we were kids and our parents said 'No' and we had to deal with that, our lost puppies, and the skinned knees, and the lost boyfriends, and the slowly but surely breaking out of our parents' protection and developing into our own individual adulthood...Britney didn't get that.  She didn't get _any_ of that. 
That poor girl (and I can't help calling her that. She's a whole whopping two years younger than I am but...it doesn't seem like it.) has no concept of what her 'self' is, and, she'll likely never know.

It's positively riveting to see her life, but probably the saddest thing I've ever seen at the same time.


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Dec 1, 2008)

I wanted to watch it, but didn't. Hopefully I'll catch it some other time, I can't help but love Britt!


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 1, 2008)

I saw it, and it did make her more likeable.  I'm a year younger than her, which is hard for me to believe but I do sometimes feel sorry for her.


----------



## Jade (Dec 1, 2008)

I watched it last night, as much as I love britney, there's still something missing, still a lot of sadness in her eyes. I dont think she's ready for all of this yet. Like she's being rushed into it. She barely had time to "get well". There's no trace of the old sparkling Britney in that show last night. She still looks so lost.


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade* 

 
_I watched it last night, as much as I love britney, there's still something missing, still a lot of sadness in her eyes. I dont think she's ready for all of this yet. Like she's being rushed into it. She barely had time to "get well". There's no trace of the old sparkling Britney in that show last night. She still looks so lost._

 
I totally agree. So many people are screaming "Comeback" and I'm wondering if they were watching the same show I was. There were a lot of parts that made me say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I believe she'll perform because it's the only thing she knows how to do. This doc almost parallels Michael Jackson's special. She's literally child who has no life skills, battling adulthood, motherhood and balancing a career. It could easily be a titled "Let Your Kid Be A Kid....Or Else". I don't think that it's so much about the mistakes she's made in front of the world than it is about the fact that she's always had a team around her who has called the shots and she can't function without one. I cringed when the girl who was in the golf cart with her told her to stop biting her nails. It was painful to watch, especially when I was reminding myself that she's 27.


----------

